# Wago 750-333(DP) mit Siemens CP 342-5 ansprechen



## paed (10 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen, 

Bin auf Siemens leider noch nicht so sattelfest und habe folgendes Problem: 
Mit einer S316 die mit einer zusätzlichen Profibusschnittstelle CP 342-5 erweitert ist sollen Wago Knoten (750-333) über DP angesprochen werden.

Mit dem Profibus der CPU scheint dies zu funktionieren (kein Bus / Systemfehler). 
Mit der zusätzlichen DP Schnittstelle treten aber folgende Probleme auf:

Wago Buskoppler: Zeigt Busfehler an
CP 342-5: zeigt Baugruppenfehler/Systemfehler an.

Anmerkung: Habe die Steuerung konfiguriert, jedoch noch kein Code implementiert.

Muss beim CP 342-5 etwas spezielles beachtet werden, oder muss die Kommunikation dort im Code via FB "angeschupst" werden ??

vielen Dank im voraus
Paed


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 August 2005)

Hallo,
das ist mit einer 342-5 nicht ganz so einfach wie mit einer 315 2dp, die Komunikation läuft über FC1 FC2, Diagnose über FC3 und FC4 einen OB 86 gibt es hier nicht, aber die Profibusverbindung müßte eigentlich stehen, wenn GSD Datei vom Knoten ok ist und der Knoten richtig Adressiert ist und angebunden ist, es sei es besteht ein Timingproblem.


----------



## paed (13 August 2005)

Hallo zusammen

Juchu es Läuft !!! 

Nachdem ich *FC1* und *FC2* integriert hatte konnte ich über die CP342-5 zum Beispiel Eine Siemens Motorenstartergruppe (ET200s) ansprechen, bei den WAGO 750-333 Buskopplern  bestand jedoch weiterhin noch das selbe Problem.

Nach einem Tip von Wago habe ich nun die *GSD Datei (B754_V30)* des Kopplers mit einem Texteditor "abgeändert", das heisst den Eintrag: *GSD_Revision  =4 auf =1 geändert. *

Nun funktioniert die Verbindung CP342-5 <-> 750-333

vielen Dank lorenz2512 und Wago


----------



## Bib0r (20 März 2017)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe das selbe Problem. Leider kommt der Bus bei mir gar nicht online. 

Jetzt meine Fragen:

Müssen der FC1 und FC2 zwingend auf die CPU geladen werden? Es ist nämlich so, das der FC1 und FC2 bereits
für eine andere Funktionen verwendet wurden.

Welche Baudrate hast du für den Profibus verwendet? 187,5 hatte ich jetzt mal eingestellt.

Welchen Typ des CP342-5 hast du genau, meiner ist nämlich schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen (6GK7 342-5DA01-0XE0) Erzeugnisstand2

Könntest du paed mir mal dein Projekt schicken damit ich die HW-Config übernehmen kann?

mfg
Bib0r


----------



## PN/DP (20 März 2017)

Die FC "DP_SEND" und "DP_RECV" (aktuell V3.0) müssen zwingend in die CPU geladen werden und auch aufgerufen werden (siehe Hilfe zu DP_SEND/DP_RECV), weil darüber kommuniziert die CPU mit dem CP342-5. Welche Nummer die FC haben ist egal, kann z.B. auch FC101 und FC102 heißen. Wenn Du die beiden FC von der Bibliothek CP_300 in Dein Projekt einfügst und es existiert bereits ein FC1 und/oder FC2, dann wird Dir automatisch umbenennen auf eine andere FC-Nummer vorgeschlagen.

Was ist zu beachten, wenn Sie einen CP342-5 als DP-Master projektieren und warum ist es notwendig die Funktionen FC1 "DP_SEND" und FC2 "DP_RECV" im Anwenderprogramm der CPU aufzurufen, um Daten zu übertragen?
Siemens Online Support Suche: "cp342-5 dp_send" (FAQs+Downloads)

Harald


----------

